# Change Document Icon



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Using Win 8 pro. I want to change the “Document Icon”. It is too much like the icon for Outlook. Can I do this and if so how?
Thanks, eddie460


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go into the desktop and make your way here:

C:\Users\*PCUSERNAME*

Replace the bolded area with your username.

Right click on the My Documents folder then press the customize tab. There you can change the icon.


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you, Master Chief. However I am still not able to accomplish the operation. I do not want to change the icon for 'MY DOCUMENTS', I want to change the icon for 'DOCUMENTS'. When selected, as you detailed, there is not a tab for 'CUSTOMIZE'. 
Master Chief, I have run out of solutions. Anything you can think of will be most appreciated.
eddie460


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you mean Documents in the Libraries? 
Then Try this: Libraries Icons - Change - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------

